# New to fursuiting



## JohnnyGrey (Nov 1, 2010)

Not only new to fursuiting, but new to the furry community :3

Anyways, my friend and I wanted to make our own fursuit heads. I've been looking through tutorials and whatnot, and I've seen people make them a lot of different ways.

I wanted people opinion on what types of heads are the most comfortable, and will have no trouble staying on our heads.

Mesh? All foam? Balaclava base?

The balaclava kind sounds secure, but it also sounds like it'd be very hot. Mesh sounds more breathable, but seems like it would bounce around more... same with the all foam.

Any tips?


----------



## Deo (Nov 1, 2010)

I would do a mix of mesh and balaclava. Mesh bdcause it retains it's shape well, balaclava as it's more comfortable and protects the fursuit inner workings from too much sweat, and use foam on top of the mesh "skeleton" to flesh it out and make it round.
http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d26kle2
http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d26licf

http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d265863
http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d26djtw


----------



## Lokoino (Nov 1, 2010)

I use an all foam head. It's a little uncomfortable but it holds up well
Then again, I don't sweat alot
I plan on doing a mesh one next, so ill be able to compare


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2010)

My head is made of soft foam and is very comfortable but needs an open mouth for better ventilation.


----------



## JohnnyGrey (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

I guess I'm mostly thinking about the few times I wore mascot type suits for charity events, the heads were very large and didn't handle looking down very well...

One time, when I was dressed as "Garfield",this little girl wanted a hug, and when I bent over to hug her, the head fell off and bounced off her head >.>

I managed to catch the head as it bounced back up and put it on before she noticed that I had no head. She was just confused as to what hit her (wasn't hurt at all). Her mom thought it was hysterical.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 2, 2010)

I use a balaclava/foam base for my heads, but I use two types of foam for the overall process.

Memory foam for the Muzzle and sometimes the ear, and upholstery foam for the general facial base and cheeks. 

Mesh heads are good for the overall shape, but it can be boxy looking if it isn't shaped right. Balaclava heads are good for a snug and secure look. If you do not shape and measure the foam correctly it can turn out loopsided....and one big mess.

balaclava/foam hybrid heads are lighter and easy to make to be almost porportionate, but they can be a bit "snug".

Mesh heads are good for overall support, but can come out boxy if certain areas aren't smoothed down and out.


----------



## JohnnyGrey (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like my friend and I have decided on the foam/balaclava method, and we would like moving jaws, which doesn't seem TOO complicated to do, but there's one thing I'm a little confused on.

We'll be going by this guide
http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/tutorials/fursuithead

Looks like a good method to make our heads a decent size (my friend has kind of a small head :x), and it looks like making the jaw move would be pretty easy,

In the 16th picture down, where the bottom jaw is added, it looks like the bottom jaw is connected with foam to the cheeks/upper jaw. 

But in this one
http://www.matrices.net/balaclava.asp

It doesn't look like their connected at all.

Both finished products look nice, but for the first one, I'd be afraid that the foam would rip apart and ruin our heads D:

But with the second one, I'd be afraid that you'd be able to see behind the jaw/foam and it would look all weird. Especially on my friend's, who is an ocelot, and has short fur.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Deo (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't connect them. The foam won't rip apart if you do, but it will hinder movement. The fur will over it up. Just fur it normally.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2010)

JohnnyGrey said:


> Looks like my friend and I have decided on the foam/balaclava method, and we would like moving jaws, which doesn't seem TOO complicated to do, but there's one thing I'm a little confused on.
> 
> We'll be going by this guide
> http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/tutorials/fursuithead
> ...


 
 If you sew it the wrong way where it is too restricting for it to move, then it becomes static. All I can advise is to invert and sew the seams together, or attatch the lower muzzle's fabirc separately.

The first one, do not connect the jaw to the cheeks. Bad idea, unless you want a static jaw.


----------



## OG CHUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

i am new in all this furry stuff


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2010)

OG CHUCK said:


> i am new in all this furry stuff


 Is there a particular question you had? or would you like to be directed to the den?


----------



## OG CHUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

WHAT YOU 
Try TO SAY
IN THAT QUESTION


----------



## OG CHUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Is there a particular question you had? or would you like to be directed to the den?



WHAT YOU 
Try TO say IN THAT QUESTION


----------



## Jesie (Nov 5, 2010)

Dude, You, Pokeman who can't apparently manage to type more than two spaces without pressing enter or the caps lock key: Get off this side of the internet.

Just turn around and pretend you never saw this forum. Go be a dipshit in the Den or some other retarded ass furry forum.


Trpdwarf! Why do you allow this?

The urge to do bad is overwhelming! So help me if you don't interject I will be forced to take drastic action.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2010)

OG CHUCK said:


> WHAT YOU
> Try TO say IN THAT QUESTION


 Okay I get it, you don't speak english well, but you really, really need to try harder to compensate. 
This is a forum for fursuiting questions. This thread specifically was about what kind of head might be best. 
Saying "I am new" is not something to post here. Please go to the den. You are in the wrong place.


----------



## OG CHUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Okay I get it, you don't speak english well, but you really, really need to try harder to compensate.
> This is a forum for fursuiting questions. This thread specifically was about what kind of head might be best.
> Saying "I am new" is not something to post here. Please go to the den. You are in the wrong place.



SORRY  I UNDERSTAND SOMETIME ELSE BY NEW TO FURSUITING


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 5, 2010)

OG CHUCK said:


> i am new in all this furry stuff


 


OG CHUCK said:


> WHAT YOU
> Try TO SAY
> IN THAT QUESTION


 


OG CHUCK said:


> WHAT YOU
> Try TO say IN THAT QUESTION


 


OG CHUCK said:


> SORRY I UNDERSTAND SOMETIME ELSE BY NEW TO FURSUITING


 
What is this? I don't even...

Deovacuus is going to have another field day.. in just a few minutes.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 5, 2010)

OG CHUCK said:


> SORRY  I UNDERSTAND SOMETIME ELSE BY NEW TO FURSUITING


 Don't just go by thread title, read the opening post. If you can not understand it then don't post.


----------



## Lakota ~ (Nov 14, 2010)

I prefer to use complete upholstery foam myself. It definately holds up good. ^^ I have yet to make a good, well-working mask, though. My first two were failed attempts. But you can't expect perfection on the first try. My third try works like a charm. ^-^ I use all foam and have a moving jaw, so it definately is probably the easiest and most convient from my point of view. It isn't wiggly or anything at all. And I just got the upholstery foam at Walmart. So nothing too fancy. :3​


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 14, 2010)

I've constructed most of mine using upholstery foam, but I will say, that my most recent work (my avatar image here) used a balaclava and foam, and I loved it. Granted, I used latex instead of fur for the head (really, really hot if you're wondering), but it worked out really well. And the Jaw even moves, although not quite as well as I would have liked. I'm going to start working with Balaclavas from here on out if I can help it. So it comes highly recommended.


----------



## Foxfairy (Nov 14, 2010)

I  recommend the balaclava method--I find it easy and fun to use, and less work than using mesh. I never had a problem with breathability, as I just breathe through the mouth on my suit


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd like to point out when you buy a balaclava for the purpose of making a head MAKE SURE you get the nylon ones, and not the cold weather fleeces ones.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 14, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'd like to point out when you buy a balaclava for the purpose of making a head MAKE SURE you get the nylon ones, and not the cold weather fleeces ones.


 
Oh, indeed! Or sew one yourself out of Nylon or Spandex material..


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> What is this? I don't even...
> 
> Deovacuus is going to have another field day.. in just a few minutes.


 
Is it worth it? I don't think he'll even understand my raeg.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Is it worth it? I don't think he'll even understand my raeg.



He might not, but it will still bring me and others in S&S joy.


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> He might not, but it will still bring me and others in S&S joy.


 
I checked, it's not worth it. He's already bawww'ed and left the fandumb foreverz.



OG CHUCK said:


> i going to get out and never come back


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I checked, it's not worth it. He's already bawww'ed and left the fandumb foreverz.



Aww.. and I was so looking forward to the raeg.


----------



## Deo (Nov 15, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Aww.. and I was so looking forward to the raeg.



I was too. QQ


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

DO NOT USE MESH.
IT WILL LOOK TERRIBLE AND IT WILL FALL APART.

I use all foam method and balacava:

examples:
balaclava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




all foam:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and dont ask for advice here. 
ask here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice heads, Zrcalo. But why do you feel the need to yell about mesh vs foam + balaclava?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

eh, it's mostly the personality trait that I've adopted on these forums. 

DRAMATIC CAPITALISATION

anyway, I dont reccomend mesh because:

1) it's very difficult to shape properly
2) if not properly reinforced it will break fairly easy
3) it's not as durable as a solid state head.


----------



## Loverwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

im sorry to bother u guys but what is fursuiting exactly ive heard of it before but neveer seen it before in real life or on the internet i get really confused because when i googled it it just came up with people dressed up like wolves (<3) and dogs and cats and it was really scary because some of them were naked please help me


----------



## Fay V (Nov 19, 2010)

fursuiting is wearing a fursuit, a big mascot like costume, and performing. This is done at cons mostly but can be done in the general public as well. If you want to see suiters in real life the best bet is at a con. 
Here's a video of a group suiting in public. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCS46BkzfP4
I really like this group, they do a lot of great work and know what they are doing so they don't look scary or creepy when they go out.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> eh, it's mostly the personality trait that I've adopted on these forums.
> 
> DRAMATIC CAPITALISATION
> 
> ...



Once again I find myself disagreeing with your sentiments. Earlier you claimed that it will turn out terrible. That's not an absolute. Good looking heads can come from using the Plastic Mesh method. However for beginners to making heads, the Plastic Mesh is a good starter point.

Here is why I recommend mesh constructs to beginners:

Many things are going to present difficulty when it's your first time. So it helps if what you are using to learn and get practice down...is something that doesn't cost an arm or a leg. Now if you go to actual craft stores you can get slightly better mesh that isn't brittle like the crap at Wal-mart.

Once you get a good stack, you have the potential to make 2 to 3 practice heads depending upon how much is there. That's just working with the skeletal part. There is much room for error at this level. It's cheaper to error here. When you work with mesh you have to learn to get certain concepts down for shaping. Once you learn to shape mesh properly for a base for a head, it gives a good starting point for then moving on to something a little more difficult which is the all foam balaclava technique.

With  mesh you start with a box and turn that box into a snout by layering on foam(helps to use a low temp glue gun). Upper snout and lower snout. Once you see how that snout should look with a more simple technique...you are better able to then recreate that when you need to do it out of all foam. 

With Mesh you have to stitch your pieces together. This also is a good starter point for learning how to do basic sewing techniques. It's a kid version almost of stitching. That helps you when you need to reproduce this for stitching faux fur together, or fleece, or what ever you are using for the head.

Once you have your mesh and foam construct you can have something pretty solid for much less. It allows you to now run around with a head that is cheaper to make to get used to how to be in suit and how to maintain your first head. Or second one. All of what you learn with making this cheaper version of a head...helps you as you go into the more advanced stuff. That's why I personally support beginners trying this technique. It's a good stepping stone. It doesn't have to look terrible. It doesn't have to be brittle. It's just one of those things again that require practice to make perfect.


----------

